# Post your Fat-Bikepacking setup!



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hey guys! I'm about to pull the trigger on some bags for my pugs!

I'm interested in watching your setups, I know there are some posted around in specific threads, but I think it would be nice to have them all in one thread with their specifications (or at least the basics and intended use of your setup).

Also I'm interested about the water bottles add-ons on forks or other tubes when you don't have braze-ons for it. (I know CK posted something about it somewhere but search didn't help the first time)

Thanks!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a partial setup pic with my (Epic!) Revelate seat bag and mountain feed bag from a long day ride:



I have a front harness that I've used on my road bike for overnight touring. Hoping to get out next year on the Pugs for a winter overnight.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Pictures of my bike has been posted before, but here some more:

I made a frame bag myself. It is nowhere near Revelate Designs quality, but still very useful and I would not want to be without it.









My fork bottle mounts, per instructions from Coastkid. The clamps are from cheap (two bucks) LED rear lights. I broke one when the snow crust broke completely at speed, but otherwise they have held up better than I thought they would.









The bike packing setup has been tested and proved to work in winter conditions. A front and rear rack makes it possible bring the necessary stuff in two dry bags and not use a backpack.









In warmer weather, when a bulky winter sleeping bag and down jacket are not needed, the rear rack would probably suffice, at least for shorter tours.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks guys!...looking forward to more pics!
.
.
.
I'm in line for some bags from Scott at theporcelainrocket :thumbsup:


----------



## Mesotony (Jun 15, 2004)

*beach camping setup*

Seen here somewhere before - but was happy how the smaller frame bag left room for a water bottle. Tent, sleeping bag, white gas stove, water filter and food - all there.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks meso...the frame-bag is one of my concerns about the setup...good to know that one worked nice for you...but as master D said to me...you can always put a bottle in the bag....this will have me thinking for when my build starts.


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

*Winter setup*

Stove, cookpot, food, fuel, -20 bag, pad, tent, down parka, primaloft pants, pogies,etc. Rear pack has internal stays which bolt to the frame's rack mounts to prevent swaying and mounts low enough to be able to swing your leg over it easily. No racks needed.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## schmenzer (Nov 3, 2009)

Joe, those Surly Open Bars? They look like it. How you liking them on the Pug? I just went for a set on my Big Dummy and so far so good.

Greg


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep... And I love them! I had these bars on my Big Dummy since last July. I borrowed them from the BD to put on the Pugsley, so I have to get another one for the BD sometime.



schmenzer said:


> Joe, those Surly Open Bars? They look like it. How you liking them on the Pug? I just went for a set on my Big Dummy and so far so good.
> 
> Greg


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's how it used to be done by people doing serious distances.


Arthur Richardson - 1st across Nullarbor 1896, 1st round Oz in 1899-1900 (B)


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

nice Velo...he look a bit cramped


----------



## Mesotony (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice Mark - the framer on the pic of my Purple pugs is also a "Wildfire" bag. The pugs now sports an Epic Designs frame bag - and on that large Pugs, I can pack a lot of "insecurities".

Love that Knik Glacier Ice in the background.


----------



## Bill P (Jun 22, 2010)

Love it Velobike. 

When they got freewheels I understand that rear rack loading become common, as the fixie escape route was no longer required. Bill P


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bill P said:


> Love it Velobike.
> 
> When they got freewheels I understand that rear rack loading become common, as the fixie escape route was no longer required. Bill P


Some did, some didn't...


Francis Birtles, Warren & Robert Lennie, at Eucla WA, 1907. Lennies attempting Perth-Sydney record


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

pretty much ready for my first real bikepacking trip!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good - what does your camping gear weigh?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

^^
:lol: that's why I said "pretty much ready" and not "ready"...my current camping gear weigh a ton!...I don't even fit properly in my cheap and bulky "two person" tent....I will try to make it work as it is for my first trip but I know I'm on the heavy/not proper side right now.
I think a Hennessy Hammock will come one of these days


----------



## Snow leopard (Jan 6, 2011)

*Test packing*

Test packing and riding for upcoming off-the-road trip. Worked surprisingly well with weight on the front too. Riding was steady and the bike climbed well.


----------



## Repoman84 (Nov 28, 2005)

Half-fat on Drummond Island last month. Sleeping bag, pad, and bivy bag in the Epic/Revelate sling; stove, pump, food and hatchet in the frame bag. Camera, tools, snacks, compass in the gas tank bag.
Extra clothes were in a compression bag strapped to the seat, but that was a failure, so they ended up in my REI daypack along with an insulated jacket, rain clothes and my old camelback res.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Fitting bags, planning trips*

Here's my fatback in full bike-packing dress mode. Just a fitting - a few odds and ends thrown in to give the bags shape. I've been using the rack and framebag for awhile on shorter excursions. Added revelate's handlebar harness today and fit the ortlieb rear rollers from my lht. The panniers will probably only be used for longer trips on the main gravel roads. I can carry more than I need for most trips in a front and rear dry bags. I will try the panniers offroad though as they seem pretty secure. Anyone else using them?

BTW thats a new 27tpi larry on the front. Some were concerned about how to tell the difference between the two larrys - easy the 27 is quite rough inside compared to the 120 which is very smooth. Someone else on here has mentioned this before, but thought Id chime in about the obvious difference. Running the 120 on the back. Any opinions on whether the heavier, cheaper tire, less supple tire would be better front or rear?


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice looking setup. I might have put the 27 on the rear only because steering and going over bumps might work out better with the 120 on the front. Nothing scientific, just a guess.

Btw, how long did it take you to get your frame bag. I placed an order with money down March 2nd. Still no bag almost four months later. Then I got an email about mid June saying he's taking a biking vacation till the end of the month. I'm wondering if he ever considered all the people ( including me ) who've been waiting months to take_ their _vacations and need their bag. This doesn't seem like good business to me.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally I planned to do this post when my new Revelate Designs custom frame bag arrives but it seems that it is now stuck in the ultra-slow "logistics" of Finnish postal service, Itella.

In the meantime here is my current setup.



















When the new bag finally arrives I will do a detailed blog post of my bikepacking setup.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

suba said:


> Btw, how long did it take you to get your frame bag. I placed an order with money down March 2nd. Still no bag almost four months later. Then I got an email about mid June saying he's taking a biking vacation till the end of the month. I'm wondering if he ever considered all the people ( including me ) who've been waiting months to take_ their _vacations and need their bag. This doesn't seem like good business to me.


I saw the anouncement of backorders etc on the site a while back, and i was a bit bummed out by that.
I hope that he will pick up normal production once again real soon.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*2+ months*



suba said:


> Btw, how long did it take you to get your frame bag. QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Suba,
> I ordered my frame bag back in January when Revelate was estimating the wait at about two months. Took almost three months to get mine, but Eric was upfront about being backlogged with orders. My sense is he's right at the point where he needs to take on some help to keep up with demand. The wait sucks, though, no doubt about it. If it's any consolation, the bags are first class and well thought out with lots of nice touches. The Harness is down right ingenious. Not my place to offer apologies for Eric, but gotta say it must be tough to "live the life" and run a business. Right now he's somewhere on the Lost Coast fatbiking and packrafting with mikesee and Roman Dial. mikesee's photos, which he promised to post on mtbr, should include lots of shots of Revelate goods in action. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

My "base" packing set-up...


With the "Mav-Rack" ... when beer and/or heavier food are involved...


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey VB...

Thanks for the perspective. I've not discussed this with anyone before. Sure he's no doubt overloaded with work, but taking care of his customers should come before a personal vacation. That's just good business in my book. I was told a two month wait. Then sent an email two months later touching base. Was told my bag was a few weeks out yet. Then six weeks later I get a mass email saying he's taking a two week vacation. Just not good business.

This is what I would have done. He did stop taking orders on frame bags until he got caught up. Good plan.....but I would have filled *all *custom bag orders then taken my vacation....then  put the word out I'm accepting new frame bag orders. Not leave people hanging who've been waiting several months to take their  vacation.

I'm not sweating the small stuff. I'm in business and know you need to be dedicated and professional.....and you're personal life comes between satisfying you're customers. I think Eric has gotten fat....and isn't that hungry anymore. He's going to get a bad name which will hurt him in the long run if he doesn't go back to basics and put his customers first.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Repoman84 said:


> Half-fat on Drummond Island last month. Sleeping bag, pad, and bivy bag in the Epic/Revelate sling; stove, pump, food and hatchet in the frame bag. Camera, tools, snacks, compass in the gas tank bag.
> Extra clothes were in a compression bag strapped to the seat, but that was a failure, so they ended up in my REI daypack along with an insulated jacket, rain clothes and my old camelback res.


Beautiful bike! I've been curious if cantis even work around the tires. How do you stop the rear wheel?


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

ward said:


> My "base" packing set-up...
> 
> 
> With the "Mav-Rack" ... when beer and/or heavier food are involved...


Cool setup! Do you happen to have any more pics?


----------



## ward (Aug 20, 2009)

Interway's, Here it is "empty" w/ both racks on...



And it's groovy "adventure touring" peddles...


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

ward said:


> Interway's, Here it is "empty" w/ both racks on...
> 
> 
> 
> And it's groovy "adventure touring" peddles...


Thanks for the pics. Looks like you have made some cool and useful modifications.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*27 tpi Larry to the rear*



suba said:


> I might have put the 27 on the rear only because steering and going over bumps might work out better with the 120 on the front. Nothing scientific, just a guess. QUOTE]
> 
> Suba, I think you're right. I ran the 27 on the front for a few days at various pressures (from 8 to 15 psi] and it seemed like there was more resistance on rougher trails. On the road, I couldn't really tell the difference. I considered this possibility before mounting them, but decided to put the 120 on the rear cause I thought the additional suppleness and higher thread count casing might be better suited to handle low pressure deformation and provide better traction. After switching to 120 front and 27 rear, the bike handles better and feels livelier (a relative term in the world of fatbikes). The difference was more pronounced than I anticipated. I wonder how well the 27 will hold up on the rear.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Is there a reason why almost no one uses traditional panniers? Is it an issue with narrow single track catching panniers on racks? I was planning on using my old roadie cycle camping panniers but now I am thinking about a duffle bag stapped to a rack. Any thoughts?


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Mostly I think its because off road bikepackers try to go super light, and the new style of rackless bags is a bit lighter. The dry bag on a rack is also very economical and easy. 

There may be some benefit to keeping the weight in line with the center of the bike, but if you notice, the guys who are heavily laden usually use panniers as well. 

Let us know either way, there are a lot of ways to skin a cat.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

icecreamjay said:


> Mostly I think its because off road bikepackers try to go super light, and the new style of rackless bags is a bit lighter. The dry bag on a rack is also very economical and easy.
> 
> There may be some benefit to keeping the weight in line with the center of the bike, but if you notice, the guys who are heavily laden usually use panniers as well.
> 
> Let us know either way, there are a lot of ways to skin a cat.


I've also heard talk about losing the weight of the racks as one big reason for going rackless. This seems a bit much on a loaded for touring fatbike in normal circumstances. I drill my rims but still like racks. For Epic adventures like the Lost Coast, super light and on center makes sense to me but for riding on snowmachine trails or summer trails where there is a trail panniers work.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

One reason I would not use panniers on a fatbike is because the bike would be taken places that are difficult. The constant getting on and off is made harder with panniers. 

Also they allow a lot of weight over the rear axle, so the bike is clumsy when you have to manhandle it. Of course the last objection can be handled by not putting anything heavy in the panniers.


----------



## dared3vil0 (Jul 7, 2011)

new to the fat bikes, they are awesome


----------



## cruzmissle (Jan 31, 2004)

*Fat Bike Bikepacking*

Hey Gang,

Here's my Pugsley set up for those times when I am traveling light and predominantly on demanding singletrack










Seatbag, gastank, and front sling and pocket made by Eric at Revelate. The frame bag is just a readily available Jandd with two of the attachment straps moved (45 minutes with a Speedy Stitcher) so it could be mounted backwards. It wouldn't otherwise fit in the triangle of the small frame, and, at any rate, this arrangement leaves room for a water bottle. I also wear a backpack.

Obviously, there's a lot going for this type of rackless bag configuration. Lighter weight, centering the load, compliant/non-bending and easily repaired material for rough conditions. Folks realized this more-or-less from the start.

But I think Pursuiter is right to wonder



> Is there a reason why almost no one uses traditional panniers? Is it an issue with narrow single track catching panniers on racks? I was planning on using my old roadie cycle camping panniers but now I am thinking about a duffle bag stapped to a rack. Any thoughts?


I guess some people are dogmatic about bikepacking so that in their mind using panniers violates the definition. Of course, that's silly. There are plenty of reasons someone might want to use racks and panniers. They are easier to pack, they often make it easier to access gear, they are great for heavier and bulkier loads, and I like them for when I will be removing and re-attaching the bags pretty frequently. And not least of all, like Pursuiter, a lot of people already have panniers.

As far as singletrack, well, there's the smooth kind and then the not-smooth kind. Panniers are perfectly fine for the smooth kind, even if it's narrow and tight. Fat bikes are inherently pretty stable, so I've never had a balance issue, even with a big cargo. Rackless bags come into their own for the not-so-smooth kind, and, again, if you're trying to save weight and do more demanding moves on the bike. In my experience, the trail has to be pretty techy to rule out panniers.

Anyway, like people above have said, I think which bags you use depends on a lot of things, and panniers remain for a lot of us a totally viable option.

Touring Alaska:








Arkel XM-45 panniers, OMM Cold Springs rear rack, Revelate sling/pocket with a generic duffel bag resting on a Nitto Mark's front rack.

Riding the Lost Lake/Primrose trail, Alaska:


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bikepacking gear test*

Just returned from an overnighter to test my setup for a longer trip later this month. Bags include a Revelate frame bag, Revelate harness w/ small pocket strapped around a drybag, Ortlieb backroller panniers, and an Axiom trunk rack trunk I strapped on at the last minute instead of another drybag. The rack is a Bontrager BR-1. The trip was a 60 miles of gravel roads, mostly in fairly good condition, but with occasional rougher sections that I sought out for testing purposes. I was carrying 35-40 lbs, a laughably (except on the hills) heavy load for one night, but this was a test. Since it was all on roads, I suppose this is technically bike touring, not bikepacking. For bikepacking on singletrack, where I'm off the saddle more throwing the bike around, I'd leave the Ortliebs at home and use one large drybag on the rear rack.

Ortliebs- Rock solid, even in the rough stuff. No rattling, swaying, bouncing. They haul a lot, too. Simple one bag design and waterproof. . They are very adjustable and fit my touring bike rack, an Axiom, too. Impressive.

Harness- With 8lbs of sleeping bag, pad and clothing, the harness swayed more than I liked when rigged like the photos on the Revelate website. I could feel it through the handlebars and it caused the bike to wobble and feel unbalanced. I was starting to think it wouldn't work for technical singletrack and I was disappointed because Revelate is known for quality gear. On the way home, I decided to try lacing the two pocket straps over the handlebars instead of underneath the bars, around the bag. This gave the harness/bag four points of contact with the bars and widened the contact points. Problem solved! To check it out further, I took a detour through a rough section of doubletrack. No sway. No wobble. Perfect. The small pocket was handy for holding little items. Wanted the larger one, but it was out of stock.

Axiom - Nice, simple bag. Mounts securely and stays put.

Revelate frame bag - Very nice. There's a reason people rate them highly. I haven't taken it off for months.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Loving this thread:thumbsup: Keep them coming, also want to see the kit you guys take with you


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

here's mine from last year:



the setup was pretty economical - all bags came from army surplus except for the frame bag which i sewed. i really want to get a revelate seatbag when my bike funds recoup. the dry bag as a seat bag worked, but access my stuff in there was a pain.

i was planning on doing the same trip in a couple weeks (without getting lost) on my new 29er to see if i could go any farther in a day (averaged about 70mi/day on the pugs), but a single track-related shoulder sprain is forcing me to stick to a road tour until i heal up.

my next fat goal is to get in some bikepacking on Mt. Hood this winter! anyone interested?


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

April 20th - Over Night Bivi Thinking by Johnclimber


May 4th - Bivi Planning by Johnclimber
Ok so this was taking in my back garden but each bivi night was a clear sky so I used the tarp as a ground sheet instead


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Another day of rain & no real interest in heading out, but some quality time was had in the shed 

The new brooks saddle was fitted along with the front rack to match the rear. Also tried out the winter mods - double lizard skin headset protectors, double rear mudguard extensions on the rack & front splash guard.

I'm still playing around with bag options & bivi kit, so just posting up the bare bike for now.
Excuse the poor first pic, lighting wasn't too good inside....



















These racks ARE level, but the grass isn't.....


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

That fence needs some woodstain motorman 

My summer Bivvy set up,

001 by coastkid71, on Flickr

Added a top peak seat post frame rack which holds a 15 litre sealine bag with Alpkit hunka XL bivvvy, 3/4 thermarest, and a 1 season Karrimor synthetic bag,
Epic frame bag holds a MSR pocket rocket stove, gas canister, Alpkit 750ml Titanium pot/mug, fire starter,spork, bog roll, travel tooth brush kit (i like to smile alot...)
instant soups,tea, cereal bars etc...
bike tools in lower compartment,
compact camera and gorilla pod in gas tank bag,

just realised i have not fitted bottle cages to forks, this carries 3 litres and takes a lot of weight off the shoulders,

Karrimor back pack just used for 2-3 litres of water, paclite jacket, 3 season long sleeve top and Go pro camera and chest mount ect...

Off tomorrow night again back down over the border into Englandshire on a Blitzkrieg micro adventure to explore more coastline :thumbsup:


----------



## BradA57 (May 24, 2011)

Great pictures all!!


----------



## pigsley (Jun 18, 2011)

a recent 30 miler 1 night camp trip, just fer fun.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Great pics folks, keep them coming! Good to see so many different set ups 

Thanks for observing CK...........I though I had posted on singletrack for a moment. I will get on it soon

Really liking the revelate frame bags, but with long delivery times I might just be lucky enough to get one delivered from Santa. Seems such a good idea to have large portion of weight so low down, such as tools, tubes, stoves etc.

I'm also fitting cages to the forks for coffee flasks  for all day outing
Have a good trip at the weekend


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

motorman said:


> ...Thanks for observing CK...........I though I had posted on singletrack for a moment...


Funny that, I thought I was reading stw too. An unstained fence is a sign of riding time not being wasted 

BTW want to hook up for a ride somewhere in between Dingwall & yourself? It would be slow


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Funny that, I thought I was reading stw too. An unstained fence is a sign of riding time not being wasted
> 
> BTW want to hook up for a ride somewhere in between Dingwall & yourself? It would be slow


Exactly, if the weather is good enough for exterior painting, then it is time for riding...

Yeah, meet would be good, I'm away for a weeks riding to Aviemore, but I will be around 24/7 for the following 2 weeks after that, will give you a shout when I'm back. Slow is good


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Heads up for Uk Pug and 907 owners.........

If you have a Poundstretcher in town they are selling aluminium pannier racks 1/2 price for £7.49 !
I bought one to try and was very surprised to find that it was VERY adjustable right out of the box !

It fit the rear of the Pug with minimal modification, just a bit of gentle bending and an approx 7mm spacer on the lower none drive rack mount so it doesn`t interfeer with the (mechanical) disc brake arm.

I bought another and they will also fit the front Pug fork with minimal modding again. The front rack needs to be set in the highest position and then the top fork mount adjustable rail mounts need to be mounted near verically and shortened......that`s it !

They are also selling rear panniers for .......£7.49 again 

So that`s front and rear racks + panniers for £22.47 .

They may not be `NICE` but they are GREAT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Kitty litter pannier for the win!


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

Tour rigging for Pugsley's shakedown cruise. Worked pretty well except for the need to jerry rig a way to keep the rear panniers from sliding forward. Old Man Mountain racks front and back including my custom mounts allowing a front OMM Cold Springs rack to be used on front.
We did about 30 miles overnight in the Wallow Fire burn area in AZ. It was greening up nicely.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Fat bike needs a fat water bottle :thumbsup:


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yup. And I figured out I could hose clamp another Anything Cage and 2 liter bottle underneath the down tube. Just fits.


----------



## Area45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Really diggin' this thread. I haven't done any overnights yet, but I did make a frame bag.


----------



## pierre meux (Dec 1, 2008)

Semi-fat, loaded on tour.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Bike packed with gear and food for a week (ok, part of the food is already eaten).


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Here is mine all ready for this weekends Moray coast beach tour to Culbin Sands :thumbsup:

Culbin Forest Beach:: OS grid NH9964 :: Geograph Britain and Ireland - photograph every grid square!

Rear bag has Jetboil Zip stove, cup, spork, sleeping bag, food, Spare clothes, lights, headtorch, tripod, 
Tools & spare tube on seatpost.
3/4 Sleep mat on bars
Vango Banshee tent, waterproofs, camcorder in rucksack










Hopefully try to get my first fatbike film out of this trip


----------



## coastkid71 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad you packed the camera Motorman!,
Culbin is a place i have read about and want to visit, full of history, above and below the sands ,

Another place on the visit list for myself is the Noble Explosives works at Ardeer Beach in Ayrshire, near Stevenson (Irvine), some good fatbike exploring to be done there :thumbsup:
BBC - Coast

have a fun trip :thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

Just recieved a new frame bag from Buggybags.co.uk

Construction seems good and the fit is excellent.
Might be useful for some of you UK fatbikers.

I'll post back again after i've used it a few times.


2011_0907framebag0046 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0907framebag0048 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


2011_0907framebag0050 by singlespeedstu, on Flickr


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

singlespeedstu said:


> Just recieved a new frame bag from Buggybags.co.uk
> 
> Construction seems good and the fit is excellent.
> Might be useful for some of you UK fatbikers.
> ...


Woooah...!

I was planning on a DYI job with the girlfriend of a mate of mine.
But after looking at this and seeing how low they are priced, i think i will oreder myself one as well ! :thumbsup:
This saves on importtaxes etc, when you order things from outside of the EU this can really add up.


----------



## griplimited (Feb 19, 2010)

Most of you guys are running non-racked and ideally I would like to run all full bag setup (handlebar, frame, seat) as well.

But I have Surly front and rear rack on another bike, Is it worth the additional weight to bring it over to the Pugs?


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

How much do those buggybags, bike bag cost?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Their site mentions prices that are around 50 British pounds for the basic model.
Very interesting for us Europeans !


----------



## wieczorek24 (Dec 16, 2010)

Those look pretty awesome, and for a rather reasonable cost too. I am definitely considering some of those now.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6176/6134665596_45d4d523bc_b.jpg[/IMG]"]


----------



## voodoojb (Jul 12, 2004)

Any chance you can tell us where those bags are made ?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

voodoojb said:


> Any chance you can tell us where those bags are made ?


Scott's in Banff (Canada).


----------



## singlespeedstu (Jul 6, 2006)

motorman said:


> How much do those buggybags, bike bag cost?


Yep i paid £50 for it.

As I said before Jon is a pleasure to deal with. I'd highly recomend getting in touch with him.

Had a quick spin round at the weekend to see how the bag worked and it was totaly solid.
I couldn't even tell it was there when riding. No movement, not noise and no rubbing my legs.

Just need to plan an overnighter now.


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Excellent price! I will be ordering one soon as I get a template made up.
Thanks for posting the info up, you just saved me a fortune!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

* Duplicate Post * (mods: feel free to delete)


----------



## Area45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Did my first overnighter on the Mukluk this weekend. I had a great time on it.


----------



## kapow! (Aug 31, 2011)

are you guys typically using bivvys or small lightweight tents? I'm considering the pros/cons of each and it appears you can save about 3-4 pounds by going with the bivvy, but at what comfort cost? hammock perhaps?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Bivy or tent, depending on the conditions and length of the trip. A bivy is not the right solution when the bugs are out.

If you compare a bivy to a modern ultralight tent or tarp, you can save maybe one pound by going with a bivy, but no more.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

Fatpacking in the high desert. There is a gallon+ bag of water in my "anything" cage on the
down tube.


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

mangoman said:


> Scott's in Banff (Canada).


As in Porcelin Rocket. I think he just moved to Victoria.


----------



## Fatty In Hamilton (Nov 7, 2011)

I have enjoyed looking at Everyboby's setups. What is the best source for finding front and rear bags? Or maybe more to the point - who has product to sell? I have a Revelate/Salsa framebag and really like it. I am waiting to see when the Revelate bags will be available from QBP - but they keep bumping the availability date back. I know that they are shown as being in stock on their site.... but I manage a shop and would rather get it through QBP. I have also talked with Jeff at CDW. He was very helpful... but doesnt have anything to sell either. Are there more options? or am I better off waiting for either of these options? Have other people found good options/reliable options?


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

Fatty In Hamilton said:


> I have enjoyed looking at Everyboby's setups. What is the best source for finding front and rear bags? Or maybe more to the point - who has product to sell? I have a Revelate/Salsa framebag and really like it. I am waiting to see when the Revelate bags will be available from QBP - but they keep bumping the availability date back. I know that they are shown as being in stock on their site.... but I manage a shop and would rather get it through QBP. I have also talked with Jeff at CDW. He was very helpful... but doesnt have anything to sell either. Are there more options? or am I better off waiting for either of these options? Have other people found good options/reliable options?


We shipped to QBP last week, including seat bags and Pugsley bags, additionally I have pretty much everything in stock for direct... except of course.. seat bags which are about 2 weeks out. cheers,
Eric


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Bearbait said:


> We shipped to QBP last week, including seat bags and Pugsley bags, additionally I have pretty much everything in stock for direct... except of course.. seat bags which are about 2 weeks out. cheers,
> Eric


Does this include Gas Tank bags?


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

all loaded up for an overnight on Mt. Laguna





































Sewed the Frambags myself, and the tent is a tarptent from henry shire.


----------



## Area45 (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome! Where did you camp on Mt. Laguna? I've ridden the MLBC a couple times now. That's a beautiful area.


----------



## Irideon (Jan 27, 2012)

martinsillo said:


> thanks meso...the frame-bag is one of my concerns about the setup...good to know that one worked nice for you...but as master D said to me...you can always put a bottle in the bag....this will have me thinking for when my build starts.


Do Bikepackers ever wear a camel or small back pack?


----------



## Yukon Alvin (Dec 30, 2010)

*Pug set-up for three day trip*

Here's my set up for a short trip last summer. Sleeping bag, bivy, warm layers in seat bag. Most of everything else in handle bar bag, food in small backpack. Best set-up for technical trail, but did the same trip with a friend with a Bob trailer the previous year and he had no problem. There is no perfect set-up only your own.


----------



## greenwater (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is my rig. 









bedrockbags.com


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

*A question for you Fatbike packers...*

Can you explain why you use a fatbike for bikepacking in terrain that isn't sandy or snowy? I ask because I am looking to do some bike packing and may get a Fargo. I also have a Carver snowbike I use in the winter here in NH. Am I missing out on something? Is a fatbike a comfortable bike to use in dry conditions? It's a blast in the snow.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, because I dont want to plunk down $1700 on a Fargo if the carver will do fine. My only gripe is the 100mm bb on extended riding. Thanks!


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

RPG said:


> ...
> I'd love to hear your thoughts, because I dont want to plunk down $1700 on a Fargo if the carver will do fine. My only gripe is the 100mm bb on extended riding. Thanks!


I do have both a Fargo and a Pugsley, and both of them are fully equipped for bikepacking. When I know I'm going to ride a fair amount on forest roads and even asphalt I take the Fargo, since the Pugsley is relatively slow on hard surfaces.

When doing winter bikepacking trips the Pugsley is the natural choice, but I also take the Pugsley in the summer for trips on difficult terrain and minimal road sections. The Pugsley gives a fair bit of suspension in a mechanically simple package and it is no slower on uneven terrain when packed with overnighter gear.

To give you an idea, this is a typical trip on my Fargo and this is a demanding summer trip on my Pugsley.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Ortlieb pannier and Old Man Mountain setup above....Porcelain Rocket bags setup below.

Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr










Pugsley « The Lazy Rando Blog&#8230;


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

RPG said:


> Can you explain why you use a fatbike for bikepacking in terrain that isn't sandy or snowy? I ask because I am looking to do some bike packing and may get a Fargo. I also have a Carver snowbike I use in the winter here in NH. Am I missing out on something? Is a fatbike a comfortable bike to use in dry conditions? It's a blast in the snow.
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts, because I dont want to plunk down $1700 on a Fargo if the carver will do fine. My only gripe is the 100mm bb on extended riding. Thanks!


I find the Pugsley incredibly comfortable while touring on dirt roads and easy to moderate single/double track. I was surprised to find that any lack of speed or efficiency was completely canceled out by comfort and the fun factor. I haven't found the "wide stance" to be a problem. I also really like the stability and overwhelming traction with a load. I was considering a Fargo but now have no plans to tour on anything else. I may even get a pair of Floyds and try it in less remote areas.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fatty In Hamilton said:


> I have enjoyed looking at Everyboby's setups. What is the best source for finding front and rear bags? Or maybe more to the point - who has product to sell? I have a Revelate/Salsa framebag and really like it. I am waiting to see when the Revelate bags will be available from QBP - but they keep bumping the availability date back. I know that they are shown as being in stock on their site.... but I manage a shop and would rather get it through QBP. I have also talked with Jeff at CDW. He was very helpful... but doesnt have anything to sell either. Are there more options? or am I better off waiting for either of these options? Have other people found good options/reliable options?


Hey Fatty,
In the below thread there is a good list of bag manufactures. Good Luck
Woody

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/bikepacking-gear-bags-who-makes-em-766873.html


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RPG said:


> Can you explain why you use a fatbike for bikepacking in terrain that isn't sandy or snowy?
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts, because I dont want to plunk down $1700 on a Fargo if the carver will do fine. My only gripe is the 100mm bb on extended riding. Thanks!












A 4"-5" tire provides a really nice suspension effect which allows you to ride faster over bumpy ground than a fully rigid MTB on skinny tires. On a fairly rough trail or forest service road the speed difference between a skinny MTB and fatbike is negligible.

On smooth surfaces the skinny MTB may be faster if you want to really crank. If you are just out to ride and have fun you may not see any difference in average speed.

Personally I have no issues riding my Pugsley 100kms+ in a day, but I'm not affected much by wide BB/cranks.

If you own a fatbike there is certainly no reason you shouldn't try and bikepack with it first before investing in a Fargo.


----------



## Toni Lund (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is my winter fatbikepacking setup.










A comprehensive writing of the setup and other gear is in my blog:

Toni Lund - Adventure cyclist: Fatbike TV outing - the gear


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Liitle off topic, but how much psi do you put in your tires for dirt/gravel roads? Going to use mine for more than snow, so wasn't sure if you all are going to higher psi.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

RPG said:


> Liitle off topic, but how much psi do you put in your tires for dirt/gravel roads? Going to use mine for more than snow, so wasn't sure if you all are going to higher psi.


I don't try to inflate to a specific psi. If the bike is bouncing at all I reduce my pressure slightly. If the tires are deforming visibly or the steering feels odd I add some pressure.

If I'm riding mixed terrain - say gravel with sandy sections - I'll leave the pressure a little on the low side to save myself the hassle of adjusting it a bunch of times.


----------



## Pezzo Twins (Feb 27, 2012)

Great thread. Need to dig out my camera.


----------



## ecks (Apr 15, 2010)

*newbie question*



pierre meux said:


> Semi-fat, loaded on tour.


Very informative thread. Excuse my ignorance but what type of handle bar is this? Flared out kind of like a ram's horn. I don't know how comfortable it is but it def. has a cool look.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

ecks said:


> Very informative thread. Excuse my ignorance but what type of handle bar is this? Flared out kind of like a ram's horn. I don't know how comfortable it is but it def. has a cool look.


They are usually called "dirt drop" bars. I use them on my touring/commuter and really like them.


----------



## ecks (Apr 15, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> They are usually called "dirt drop" bars. I use them on my touring/commuter and really like them.


Thanks. I'll do a search on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

Summer is here, so bump for a top thread....:thumbsup:

I got this small frame bag today for only £13 :thumbsup: Excellent little bag, that will work well enough this summer, until I get the custom gear made, which will take a little time.



















Enough room for most items & both cages can be accessed :thumbsup: This I like

I will post back later in the week with more fatpacking news 

Keep the pics coming folks


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Motorman, just a little question, is that a B17 Standard or a Narrow?


----------



## Jaredbe (Aug 6, 2007)

I really like my revelate bags. 
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triman3 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Very Nice!*



bmike said:


> Here's a partial setup pic with my (Epic!) Revelate seat bag and mountain feed bag from a long day ride:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a front harness that I've used on my road bike for overnight touring. Hoping to get out next year on the Pugs for a winter overnight.


How do you like the Surly so far?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

triman3 said:


> How do you like the Surly so far?


love it. bought it at the right price just before the muk 1 was release. would have liked to get the new muk with alternators... but i had one of the best winters ever to ride that pugs.

currently have a full frame bag for it, along with a jerry can and gas tank. thinking about a winter overnight, but not sure if i have the right gear yet. depends on the weather and if i get to a lean to or not...


----------



## glenn charles (Nov 5, 2009)

Salsa Ti Mukluk with Porcelain Rocket bags in Winter Mode


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's my Pugger on an overnighter last week.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Something n this thread seems wrong to me, I wold seem the bikes are getting fat and the bags are getting skinny! Is it my computer or is this true? I thought it was supposed to be the other way around! LOL:skep:


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

B17 Standard


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you
I really like the B17, but find it way to wide to get behing on technical descends


----------



## motorman (May 30, 2011)

No problem.

Here is mine from a few months ago :thumbsup:


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

Maybe a silly question, but why fat bikes for bikepacking and why not just a normal rigid bike that would pedal much more efficiently? Not trolling or anything just curious why fat bikes so often go with bike packing.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> Maybe a silly question, but why fat bikes for bikepacking and why not just a normal rigid bike that would pedal much more efficiently? Not trolling or anything just curious why fat bikes so often go with bike packing.


With higher pressure in the fat tires it isn't really much less efficient to pedal than a normal rigid bike.

The reason you see more fatbikes for bikepacking here, is probably that MTBR is more aimed towards offroad riding. Fatbikes do make sense offroad, both during the winter and summer.

I personally have (only) two bikes and both are used for bikepacking. When there are significant sections on road planned, I take my Salsa Fargo. Otherwise I ride a Salsa Mukluk. Road only riding does not interest me.


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

My bike in winter overnighter mode:


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

*BG weighed, packed and ready for 1st solo adventure*

Riding solo from Carmacks, Yukon back to my home in Whitehorse, Yukon. I will follow the Yukon Quest trail which has a small window from beginning of February to mid February. 26 dog teams registered this year to date and snowmobile support will pack this section heading on to Fairbanks, AK. I will attempt to ride this in 2-3 days depending on weather and trail conditions. I did the 160k section last year starting from Braeburn to Whitehorse in 2 days, yet it typically gets done in one. My Muk3 was carrying too much gear, upgraded to my new Salsa BearGrease which is tuned into a lighter beast as I get better at packing. I love this bike for its weight, nimbleness, and fun meter factor when out riding

I will take pictures while out on the trail and hopefully blog after the trip as this section is deemed one of the tougher sections of the 1000+ miles of the YQ. I have a detailed excel spreadsheet someone designed for bike packing I found on the web if anyone is interested in weights and distribution.

Scott at Porcelain Rocket did an amazing job on my bags. The only thing I wished was a bit bigger on the BG is the frame bag as I am riding a small frame!

Check out Yukon Quest Trail for details on trail and even a 3-D Fly over which does not work with Firefox; Safari does though:thumbsup:


----------



## eastman115 (Dec 6, 2009)

Derek - great looking set up. All the best on your first solo trip.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Derek.Endress said:


> Riding solo from Carmacks, Yukon back to my home in Whitehorse, Yukon. I will follow the Yukon Quest trail which has a small window from beginning of February to mid February. 26 dog teams registered this year to date and snowmobile support will pack this section heading on to Fairbanks, AK. I will attempt to ride this in 2-3 days depending on weather and trail conditions. I did the 160k section last year starting from Braeburn to Whitehorse in 2 days, yet it typically gets done in one. My Muk3 was carrying too much gear, upgraded to my new Salsa BearGrease which is tuned into a lighter beast as I get better at packing. I love this bike for its weight, nimbleness, and fun meter factor when out riding
> 
> I will take pictures while out on the trail and hopefully blog after the trip as this section is deemed one of the tougher sections of the 1000+ miles of the YQ. I have a detailed excel spreadsheet someone designed for bike packing I found on the web if anyone is interested in weights and distribution.
> 
> ...


Why do you have your grips on backward?


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

Derek.Endress said:


> Riding solo from Carmacks, Yukon back to my home in Whitehorse, Yukon.
> ...


That is one extremely good looking setup. Good luck on the trip, it looks very interesting.


----------



## glenn charles (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome looking bags. I absolutely love the white. Scott does such an amazing job. Best of luck on the trip. I am headed to AK in two weeks for my own winter fatbikes tour.

Cheers.

Glenn


----------



## dirtkurt (Sep 18, 2008)

*Davie Hogan a.k.a. Lard Ass. A little fat going far*









A little heavy for the places I ride. A little light for a world tour.

Bike Grease and Coffee


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Sat. on my S24, in the Mojave Desert.


----------



## Thirstymead (May 26, 2014)

Wildfire said:


> Stove, cookpot, food, fuel, -20 bag, pad, tent, down parka, primaloft pants, pogies,etc. Rear pack has internal stays which bolt to the frame's rack mounts to prevent swaying and mounts low enough to be able to swing your leg over it easily. No racks needed.


Hey there, that seat bag looks great, nice and stable. I wanted one for my Fargo, what exact make is it?


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is my rig on the remote 2 week trip I did down Salsipuedes canyon in Mexico last month. When I started I had 40 litres of water! A Pugsley with Extrawheel trailer and Alpackaraft.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Mark_BC said:


> Here is my rig on the remote 2 week trip I did down Salsipuedes canyon in Mexico last month. When I started I had 40 litres of water! A Pugsley with Extrawheel trailer and Alpackaraft.


Would you recommend the Extrawheel?


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah it is a good trailer. I'd still rather go trailer-less but if you need it to haul stuff then I'd say it's the best one I have used. Securing it to the offset Pugsley is a pain in the a$$. They don't make them anymore with these sidebags, instead with pannier mount racks.

Here is the blog entry for that trip, still need to add more photos:

BajaNomad Forums - "Peace, Love & Fish Tacos"


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Current setup. Half Fat. Fixed Gear 36x16.


----------



## RogboAK (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a bit more than I would carry just to go out for a few days out but it was a moose hunt and needed the extra gear.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_2184 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


QBP glamour shot by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's my setup. 2015 Salsa Bucksaw. Picture from a few weeks ago in Iceland.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Quitou said:


> Here's my setup. 2015 Salsa Bucksaw. Picture from a few weeks ago in Iceland.
> 
> View attachment 920022


Holy krap! That is the setup I dream about as I wait for my Bucksaw, which is what I will be doing for the next several months. You must own Salsa or something, to have gotten your hands on that bike this early. 

I've gotta say, I had written off a frame bag is being impossible/impractical and with one glance at your photo, my mind is instantly changed.

Wow, super sweet setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

spovegas said:


> Holy krap! That is the setup I dream about as I wait for my Bucksaw, which is what I will be doing for the next several months. You must own Salsa or something, to have gotten your hands on that bike this early.
> 
> I've gotta say, I had written off a frame bag is being impossible/impractical and with one glance at your photo, my mind is instantly changed.
> 
> Wow, super sweet setup! :thumbsup:


I have been on this Bucksaw since April and have used in all over AZ, Moab, and on a two-week bikepack in Iceland's interior. It's amazing.

First Ride: 2015 Salsa Bucksaw Full-Suspension Fatbike | Expedition Portal

























The set up is pretty clean. I use Bedrock Bags all around. The bike itself is stock, no need to modify a thing. It is an outstanding platform.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Just awesome. Thanks for the additional pics and info.

I read your EP article back in May and it was one of the pieces that contributed to me getting so jacked up about this bike. Until your post here, however, I had not come across anyone writing about its potential as a bikepacking rig. I was daydreaming about that possibility almost immediately after becoming aware of the Bucksaw. This certainly stokes that fire.


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

spovegas said:


> Until your post here, however, I had not come across anyone writing about its potential as a bikepacking rig.


Obviously, its prowess as a bikepacking rig is highly dependent on where you plan to take it, but for my last trip it was ideal. That trip had everything from multi-hour tarmac sessions to black sand beach, to volcanic sand desert, snow in the high passes, singletrack and even loads of rocky river bed amidst the braided rivers. The Bucksaw just ate it all up. Naturally, it will have times when it isn't the ideal bike, but those moments are few and far between and the penalty is minimal.

Wonderful bike. When it comes time to get bags for yours, give Andrew at Bedrock a buzz. The frame bag he made for me was absolutely perfect. Not an easy bag to make as it has to fit around a lot of cable and housing complicators, namely the port for the internal dropper post.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I would love to Bikepack with the one I have on the way. Good to know that a frame bag is totally feasible. I won't be using a dropper on mine, so that won't be a problem.

Mine will be seeing much more mundane locations for the most part.


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't give up on the dropper post. I loath the dropper post....or did. I find I actually like having it and use it more than I thought I would. It helps extract that much more performance out of the Bucksaw.


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's my Pugsley in bikepack mode over the Labor Day weekend:


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

That's a great setup. I really dig that bike; although I would definitely swap out those suspect brakes and run the 45North tubeless, carbon rims. And those are some great shots. I really dig the expedition portal site as well by the way. Keep up the good work.



Quitou said:


> I have been on this Bucksaw since April and have used in all over AZ, Moab, and on a two-week bikepack in Iceland's interior. It's amazing.
> 
> First Ride: 2015 Salsa Bucksaw Full-Suspension Fatbike | Expedition Portal
> 
> ...


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

2012 Fatback Aluminum with carbon fork, full Sram XO, 90mm UMA's, Thomson and Ritchey hardware and Full Revelate bag Setup and Procelain Rocket fork bags. Love this bike. Been on many different bikepacking trips with her and she never lets me down.


----------



## Rednblackbike (Apr 8, 2012)

Surly Ice Cream Truck


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Krampus...

Krampus in its Element by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## wejblaney (Nov 3, 2014)

Re: Silversurfer

Where are some good overnight bike packing trails around Canmore? I'd like to do some overnight and multi day rides but can't find good trails to ride. Suggestions for Kananaskis/Canmore/Banff/Jasper?


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

Great looking rigs! Are you guys running tubes or tubeless on your fatbike bikepacking adventures?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

dustyduke22 said:


> Great looking rigs! Are you guys running tubes or tubeless on your fatbike bikepacking adventures?


i'm running split tube tubeless on my krampus. rabbit hole rim, rim strip, 1 wrap of gorilla tape just to keep the rim strip in place, 24" tube. aired right up.

shop rebuilt my wheel with the rohloff and used the same tube to and got it all to seat up with minimal fuss.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Another Kromp, here on a solo trip last February.


image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Another Kromp, here on a solo trip last February.
> 
> 
> image by kullaberg631, on Flickr


Jan, clicked on your Flickr site... I want to fave almost all your pictures!

mike


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

One more of my December Willow ride. Missing my Relevate D. Pika bag and my two anything cages on this trip.


----------



## slooowfoot (Apr 5, 2010)

Wildfire said:


> Stove, cookpot, food, fuel, -20 bag, pad, tent, down parka, primaloft pants, pogies,etc. Rear pack has internal stays which bolt to the frame's rack mounts to prevent swaying and mounts low enough to be able to swing your leg over it easily. No racks needed.


What did you buy for your -20 bag?


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

slooowfoot said:


> What did you buy for your -20 bag?


It's an REI Kilo Expedition, 800 fill-power down bag.


----------



## Wildfire (Feb 4, 2004)

Thirstymead said:


> Hey there, that seat bag looks great, nice and stable. I wanted one for my Fargo, what exact make is it?


I made it myself. Thanks, it works well.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

For the past three riding seasons, I've been fat-packing on my 9:Zero:7, with custom home-built racks and more traditional bags . . .









This past year, I set the 9:Zero:7 free and threw down on a Blackborow and am going the soft bags route. I had my first outing of the year a coupla weeks ago . . .









Even though it doesn't look like it, the BB setup is quite a bit lighter. There's just a ton of weight associated with racks. The BB still sports a rear rack, just b/c rear racks are so damned useful, but it's an aluminum jobbie and relatively light.

Whereas water hauling was done on the frame in V.1, it's being done in the backpack bladder on V.2. We'll see how that goes.

Taking quality photos while out on trips is a big deal to me, and the V.1 setup involved packing a full-on DSLR in the handlebar bag. For the latest setup, I've switched to a mirrorless camera, which is far more compact and saves several pounds. It still sits in a very accessible, but much smaller, bar bag.

I really dig bikepacking on a fatbike - it's just so damn comfortable. I have a lot of refinement to do to my setup, obviously, but that's half the fun.

One thing I have a question about, for those of you that have done a fair amount of bikepacking with soft packs, is how you deal with abrasion to your frame paint. Mine is wearing fast and bigtime. I'm not all that anal about appearance, but at the same time, it's hard to look the other way when your frame is getting sanded all to hell at 9 different places just by your frame bag alone. The frame is aluminum and so I'm not worried about corrosion, but it still seems somehow wrong to just ignore this. Maybe some helicopter tape? Although it seems like it would take a lot of time and effort? Or just not worry about it?

What say you . . .


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

spovegas said:


> One thing I have a question about, for those of you that have done a fair amount of bikepacking with soft packs, is how you deal with abrasion to your frame paint. Mine is wearing fast and bigtime. I'm not all that anal about appearance, but at the same time, it's hard to look the other way when your frame is getting sanded all to hell at 9 different places just by your frame bag alone. The frame is aluminum and so I'm not worried about corrosion, but it still seems somehow wrong to just ignore this. Maybe some helicopter tape? Although it seems like it would take a lot of time and effort? Or just not worry about it?
> 
> What say you . . .


That bothers me too. I wrapped my new bike frame in cling-film and scotch tape on the frame area where there's contact with bags. I did a blog post on the setup with a couple pics here Protecting Bike Frame for Bikepacking Duties?
It works really well so far....


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks, rooze, that's a creative approach.

I also did a quick search and turned up some opinions/ideas here and here and here.

My recent trip was a particularly muddy one, so that accelerated the wear for sure. I think I'll order some helicopter tape and try it out in a few of the high wear spots.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

I use 3m heli tape where the bags rub on the frame.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I gave up after a while


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

The setup:
Salsa Blackborrow DS
Anything cages: tent on the left, sleeping pad on the right
Sleeping bag off the handle bars
Revelate Frame bag and Visacha seat bag for everything else


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Are these new Anything Cages that don't crack?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

DSC01737 copy by kullaberg631, on Flickr

Krampus, On One Inbred, Santa Cruz Highball.


----------



## spovegas (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^Righteous^^^


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

Mark_BC said:


> Are these new Anything Cages that don't crack?


Get the new HD Anything cage - no more issues!

As usual, Jan is living right!


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

SurlyBuckeye said:


> The setup:
> Salsa Blackborrow DS
> Anything cages: tent on the left, sleeping pad on the right
> Sleeping bag off the handle bars
> Revelate Frame bag and Visacha seat bag for everything else


I like your setup. Do you mind me asking what tent you are using?

I have Revelate designs sweetroll and visacha due to arrive in the mail tomorrow, but I'm going to need a smaller tent and more compact bag to run without my usual panniers....


----------



## SurlyBuckeye (Sep 19, 2012)

rooze said:


> I like your setup. Do you mind me asking what tent you are using?.


Using a REI Quarter Dome 2

Mark_BC...
They are the new anything cage HD, working well so far


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

The camel on last week's bikepacking trip across the Galilee, northern Israel.

It's a 2011 Pugsley with Titec J-bars (which I'm undecided on - I don't get much use out of the extra hand positions, and I don't like the handling), duct-tape-based ghetto tubeless setup, and five water bottles clamped to the frame. Weight of bike unloaded = effin' heavy. Weight of bike loaded = even worse.

Tent, sleeping bag, and odds and ends in the handlebar roll. Food in the frame pack. Clothes and potset/stove in the saddlebag, and Thermarest rolled up on top of that. Overflow food capacity in a backpack, which I probably could have done without.

The fat tires really weren't necessary at all on this ride; they were more suited to last month's ride in Jordan (Southern Jordan - Julian Bender - Travels and Photos). The worst conditions I encountered, tire width couldn't help with - sticky mud that clogged the drivetrain, making not only riding, but even walking impossible. Don't ride here after rain...

Rest of the photos: Bikepacking the Galilee - Album on Imgur


----------



## bonner1040 (Apr 5, 2015)

spovegas said:


> One thing I have a question about, for those of you that have done a fair amount of bikepacking with soft packs, is how you deal with abrasion to your frame paint. Mine is wearing fast and bigtime. I'm not all that anal about appearance, but at the same time, it's hard to look the other way when your frame is getting sanded all to hell at 9 different places just by your frame bag alone. The frame is aluminum and so I'm not worried about corrosion, but it still seems somehow wrong to just ignore this. Maybe some helicopter tape? Although it seems like it would take a lot of time and effort? Or just not worry about it?
> 
> What say you . . .





rooze said:


> That bothers me too. I wrapped my new bike frame in cling-film and scotch tape on the frame area where there's contact with bags. I did a blog post on the setup with a couple pics here Protecting Bike Frame for Bikepacking Duties?
> It works really well so far....





Robopotomus said:


> I use 3m heli tape where the bags rub on the frame.





Mark_BC said:


> I gave up after a while


This? https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Accessories/FrameSaverTape


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

jbphilly said:


> The camel on last week's bikepacking trip across the Galilee, northern Israel.
> 
> It's a 2011 Pugsley with Titec J-bars (which I'm undecided on - I don't get much use out of the extra hand positions, and I don't like the handling), duct-tape-based ghetto tubeless setup, and five water bottles clamped to the frame. Weight of bike unloaded = effin' heavy. Weight of bike loaded = even worse.
> 
> ...


great trip and images. when i was young i spend some time in moshaw Sde Eli'ezer, just south of Kiryat Shmona, and than made my way all the way down to Eilat and bac k to Jerusalem to Tel Aviv and home. even though i got into some sketchy situations i had great time. i only had small backpack and slept on towel. not sure i could do it again. 
here is my fat setup, just about ready to roll from month ago.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful images of Israel, no idea it gets that green in the spring.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

See my signature for way more examples. The mid-east is not all brown and dusty! Well, not all the time. Just for 6-8 months out of the year.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Mark_BC said:


> Here is my rig on the remote 2 week trip I did down Salsipuedes canyon in Mexico last month. When I started I had 40 litres of water! A Pugsley with Extrawheel trailer and Alpackaraft.


Awesome set-up!

Which size Alpackaraft did you use? How'd you like it? Any pics of it loaded with the bike and trailer?

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

Medic Zero said:


> Which size Alpackaraft did you use? How'd you like it? Any pics of it loaded with the bike and trailer?


The Yak. I love my Alpackaraft. It is the only piece of equipment I have that I can't find any improvements I'd make, except for adding more grab attachment points but you can stick those on easily yourself.

Here is a blog report I did for the trip with photos of the raft fully loaded. It's amazing how much stuff you can stuff inside the pontoons via the cargo fly option. I totally filled it up, I couldn't fit any more large items in it.

I am hoping to go back and do some further exploration in that area with a new bike I am building.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

Mark_BC said:


> The Yak. I love my Alpackaraft. It is the only piece of equipment I have that I can't find any improvements I'd make, except for adding more grab attachment points but you can stick those on easily yourself.
> 
> Here is a blog report I did for the trip with photos of the raft fully loaded. It's amazing how much stuff you can stuff inside the pontoons via the cargo fly option. I totally filled it up, I couldn't fit any more large items in it.
> 
> I am hoping to go back and do some further exploration in that area with a new bike I am building.


Great write up! Thanks!


----------



## Adventure Dan (Jul 6, 2008)

SurlyBuckeye said:


> The setup:
> Salsa Blackborrow DS
> Anything cages: tent on the left, sleeping pad on the right
> Sleeping bag off the handle bars
> Revelate Frame bag and Visacha seat bag for everything else


I`m getting setup up for my first bikepacking trip with my fatbike. I was wondering how your bike handles with tent and sleeping pad hanging on fork versus having them off a rack in the back. I would worry the weight will throw off the handling being on the front versus the back. Does anyone have some experience to compare.

Thanks


----------



## Derek.Endress (Nov 6, 2011)

Where did you get your Extrawheel from for a Fattie? I had one for road touring which I sold, and would love to get another for my Salsa.
Thanks, Derek


----------



## rooze (Oct 22, 2014)

Mark_BC said:


> The Yak. I love my Alpackaraft. It is the only piece of equipment I have that I can't find any improvements I'd make, except for adding more grab attachment points but you can stick those on easily yourself.
> 
> Here is a blog report I did for the trip with photos of the raft fully loaded. It's amazing how much stuff you can stuff inside the pontoons via the cargo fly option. I totally filled it up, I couldn't fit any more large items in it.
> 
> I am hoping to go back and do some further exploration in that area with a new bike I am building.


Thanks for the link to your epic blog post. That's the best thing I've read online in forever.
Hope you get to do another trip like that and to share it...


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Adventure Dan said:


> I`m getting setup up for my first bikepacking trip with my fatbike. I was wondering how your bike handles with tent and sleeping pad hanging on fork versus having them off a rack in the back. I would worry the weight will throw off the handling being on the front versus the back. Does anyone have some experience to compare.
> 
> Thanks


I haven't finished building my fat bike, so I can't speak to that particularly. However, on. my Fargo, I don't mind it that much. If you get too much weight on the rear end, handling starts getting wonky. The biggest downside I have experienced with a front load is difficulty lofting the front wheel. You don't experience the same type of really bad handling with a bit of a front load as with getting rear heavy


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

rooze said:


> Thanks for the link to your epic blog post. That's the best thing I've read online in forever.
> Hope you get to do another trip like that and to share it...


Thanks. I'm really trying to get the movie together but it is a lot of work! I think I'll do it in a few parts to keep people satisfied and craving more... I've been reviewing the footage and there's some good stuff there. Thinking back, it was a pretty amazing trip.


----------



## Crudcake (Apr 25, 2010)

Mark_BC said:


> Here is my rig on the remote 2 week trip I did down Salsipuedes canyon in Mexico last month. When I started I had 40 litres of water! A Pugsley with Extrawheel trailer and Alpackaraft.


Fantastic write up. I really enjoyed reading your article, and the pictures were great.

CC


----------



## Johnclimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Travers Bat Fastard Travers Bikes.com - Travers Bikes
Lauf Carbonara fork Lauf Carbonara | Lauf Forks - The Lauf Trail Racer - The lightest suspension fork on the market

Ready to rumble for next weekends 4 day & 3 night Tour de Northumberland


----------



## jerrduford (Sep 14, 2015)

I just bought a cheap fatbike (Gravity Bullseye - I have read the long thread for that bike already here on MTB'r)

I'm a roadie by nature, quite casual at around 1800 miles/year, but I'd like to extend into the Michigan winter a bit this year, so I grabbed the aforementioned bike. I know it's not the best but not only did I not want to spend a lot of cash on a fat bike, but I also like the idea of not having to tear up so bad when I plow it through the snowbanks, leave it outside, or take an inevitable spill on ice.

Anyways - I'm curious what all of the rack setups that people have. I will likely use this for some commuting this winter but would like the ability to also bikepack. I think a front & rear rack with panniers setup would be easiest for carrying a load that I can also easily remove and take into the office without looking like I'm going camping. I'd want to carry lunch, change of clothes, tools, emergency supplies, and on the nicer days possibly my laptop. Prefer to load the bike over my back.

I really like a few setups here, but not many link directly to the parts they used.
Cheap is good! I don't expect this to win any races.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

Wildfire said:


> Rear pack has internal stays which bolt to the frame's rack mounts to prevent swaying and mounts low enough to be able to swing your leg over it easily. No racks needed.


What pack is that?

edit: missed your earlier reply to the same question


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

pugsleys

DSC03976 copy by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## Classy (Sep 30, 2015)

Johnclimber said:


> Lauf Carbonara fork Lauf Carbonara | Lauf Forks - The Lauf Trail Racer - The lightest suspension fork on the market


How do you like the fork? 
Would you suggest it?
Also, what is the largest rotor size it will mate with?


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

11ANTS ElephANT with Alpkit and Revelate bags in Sweden last summer


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Giel said:


> 11ANTS ElephANT with Alpkit and Revelate bags in Sweden last summer


nice pic. Where in Sweden? i am looking at maps now trying to figure out if the Riksgransen area would be good for a fatbike trip in summer, or if it's too steep / too much pushing....


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

alias said:


> nice pic. Where in Sweden? i am looking at maps now trying to figure out if the Riksgransen area would be good for a fatbike trip in summer, or if it's too steep / too much pushing....


This pic was taken last summer, just north of Hemavan if I remember correctly. I rode about 1800km off-road from the south of Sweden to Staloluokta. Was attempting the Grona Bandet, but ran out of time. I have looked at Riksgransen myself and rode the area south of it (Mavas to Staloluokta) which was doable, around 30% HAB). Bear in mind that Padjelanta National Park) is not open to bikes and they actually enforce this rule (I had to take a helicopter out from Staloluokta to Ritsem because of this). Last year I rode Abisko-Nikkoluokta, snow was piled up high on Tjaktja pass, around 15% HAB if you're a technically savvy rider, more if not. I'd say give Riksgransen a try and report back. Worst thing that can happen is that you hike a bit more than expected in a beautiful mountain scenery


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

jerrduford said:


> I just bought a cheap fatbike (Gravity Bullseye - I have read the long thread for that bike already here on MTB'r)
> 
> I'm a roadie by nature, quite casual at around 1800 miles/year, but I'd like to extend into the Michigan winter a bit this year, so I grabbed the aforementioned bike. I know it's not the best but not only did I not want to spend a lot of cash on a fat bike, but I also like the idea of not having to tear up so bad when I plow it through the snowbanks, leave it outside, or take an inevitable spill on ice.
> 
> ...


http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/will-standard-size-rear-rack-fit-fatbike-997679.html

Maybe you've seen this thread already. Not too bad for a $30.00 rack.

The biggest issue with trying to use a standard size rack on a fatbike will likely be the mounting to the seat stays. (Seat stays on fatbike are typically much wider, so rack may need to be mounted to the inside of the stays)

I plan on doing a similar install on my Old Man Mountain Rack. OMM stuff isn't cheap, but I'm going that route simply because it's what I have in the garage.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Pugs and slick rock camping. Exploring the territory between the Maze and the Dirty Devil.

Image 5-6-16 at 21.50 by jan nikolajsen, on Flickr


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

First trip Bikepacking went great, we set out on a 2.5 day 2 night 70 mile backcountry trip. Started out with mostly food and a few beers in the frame bag. Sleeping bag, maps ect on the bars. rain fly, hammock, down jacket, Pants, socks on the forks. Cookware, stove, water filter, rain jacket, leg warmers, more food, extra riding jersey in the seat bag. On the go food (tangerines, grapes, cliff bars) in the feed sack and top tube bag. All gear was on the bike no back pack. As the food disappeared the heavier items on the forks went in the frame bag.
















foggy on top of Mt.Rogers








no mountain house meals here, bacon and ribeyes








there's def. a learning curve riding technical single track with 80lb bikes








already planning the next trip!


----------



## Adventure Dan (Jul 6, 2008)

What did you use to carry water? I saw one bottle on the handlebar, was that it?


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope had a 48oz nalgene on the bottom of the down tube and the 20oz on the bar stem.(the nalgene can be seen in the second pic) We'd hydrate up in the morning then fill the bottles for the days ride. With the cool weather it was plenty. I'd be hard to go thirsty here with a filter, there's creeks everywhere in this part of Virginia.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Fatness Is Happiness


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

Here's my bike fully loaded for two nights and three days in Utah's West Desert. I'm hauling all my own water -- 14.5 liters! The frame bag, down tube bags, and handlebar bottle holders are dedicated entirely to carrying water. I'm not wearing a backpack.

Yes, due to all the water, the bike is extremely heavy: 88 lbs. It is probably too heavy to ride any significant distance on technical or hilly terrain. But for flat, sandy trails it is just fine.

Gotsta stay hydrated!


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

my Ritchey Commando on a trestle of an abandoned railway near Anza Borrego State Park









mike


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

SLC Tortfeasor said:


> Here's my bike fully loaded for two nights and three days in Utah's West Desert. I'm hauling all my own water -- 14.5 liters! The frame bag, down tube bags, and handlebar bottle holders are dedicated entirely to carrying water. I'm not wearing a backpack.
> 
> Yes, due to all the water, the bike is extremely heavy: 88 lbs. It is probably too heavy to ride any significant distance on technical or hilly terrain. But for flat, sandy trails it is just fine.
> 
> ...


Sick custom bags. Nick is an artist with a sewing machine.


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

mdilthey said:


> Sick custom bags. Nick is an artist with a sewing machine.


Yep. Nick did a great job for me. I would recommend Rogue Panda to anyone!


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

senor_mikey said:


> my Ritchey Commando on a trestle of an abandoned railway near Anza Borrego State Park
> 
> mike


Sexy!


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Bike set up for a few days on the Australian coast around Newcastle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's my setup from a recent 7 day trip. Just waiting for a frame bag so I can run a 3L bladder and cookset in frame bag. Apart from that I'm pretty happy










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

nothing fancy


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

iggs said:


> Bike set up for a few days on the Australian coast around Newcastle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those bags are appropriate for a Moonlander!


----------



## jakkok (Jul 16, 2015)

My steely charge with 88l waterproof and 11l not so... bags&panniers


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

tradera said:


> First trip Bikepacking went great, we set out on a 2.5 day 2 night 70 mile backcountry trip. Started out with mostly food and a few beers in the frame bag. Sleeping bag, maps ect on the bars. rain fly, hammock, down jacket, Pants, socks on the forks. Cookware, stove, water filter, rain jacket, leg warmers, more food, extra riding jersey in the seat bag. On the go food (tangerines, grapes, cliff bars) in the feed sack and top tube bag. All gear was on the bike no back pack. As the food disappeared the heavier items on the forks went in the frame bag.
> 
> View attachment 1069236
> 
> ...


More details on the hammock setup please 

Are you using the full eno setup or something different?

I'm looking to go to a warbonnet from my eno setup, too much stretch in the eno fabric for my tastes


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

First trip, quite a learning experience. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Just did a great 121km S240O in the Canadian Rockies, Kananaskis. Goat Creek to Elbow lake via Spray Lake trail, camped overnight and then through Big Elbow to Bragg Creek. Fatback Aluminum with Carbon wheels and I9 Hubs and Revelate Bags.

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr

2016 Elbow Lake bikepacking trip by Rich Wall, on Flickr


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

*Tundra Fat*

Out for a week on the Kenai Peninsula.

Salsa Anything Cages, electrical taped to the fork of my Cannondale fatCAAD. Tent on one fork, sleeping bag on the other. 
Food and cooking stuff in the frame bag.
The panniers had clothes and thermorest pad. They were actually pretty empty, they just look full.


----------



## Robopotomus (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's my current fatbike bikepacking setup. I alternate between this and my Bob Yak depending on my where I'm going.


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

*Not technically fat, but...*

First-Gen 9:Zero:7 with 29+ wheels


Bikepacking Rig


----------



## Eddiev0527 (Nov 17, 2016)

Framed Alaskan carbon with Lauf Carbonara forks (4.8 tires).
Setup from this past weekend Slates Springs trail Harrisonburg weekend bike packing trip.

View attachment 110






5805[/ATTACH]


----------

